# GZK Titanium TTF SS4 Co-work



## Gwenny (6 mo ago)

After a little bit messing around with a selection of simple shot plastic and metal offerings I ordered some goodies from across the Pacific. First to arrive was the GZK and holy buckets did it come quick. 1 week from order to my door in Syracuse NY. I've been happy but not thrilled with the SimpleS, don't get me wrong they're great and work as advertised but feel like they're made for everyone but not specifically anyone if that makes sense. I can get good accuracy but feel like I'm juggling points of contact on the slings to get a perpendicular plane on all axis. Note: I'm built like any other athletic 5'7" girl but despite genetics I'm 6'2" with a 35" draw. My hands are largish but those frames feel built for beefier mitts.
SO! This this is gorgeous, lighter and less bulky than expected. There are a few places of scale gap as you can see in the picture these a a little bit of a shame but undetectable when shooting.

Band it came with snaps cleaner than an open mic night beatnik.

It feels absolutely made for my hand and the inertia of the density of the thing combined with the even contact patch (no hotspots to be found) make it feel rock solid. Closest thing I have in direct comparison is the Axiom Ocularis Pro which is lovely but the raw titanium and G10 have to win out on durability vs. any grade of anodizing. Forks are generous and great for TTF. In this price range I'll take it for the bespoke feel and comfort. Not for everyone but def for me.
Enjoy the pics! ⭐


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks great. Hope it kills many a can.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Enjoy it🎯


----------



## Gwenny (6 mo ago)

Blowhard79 said:


> Looks great. Hope it kills many a can.


It this price it should crush the cans can take them to the recycling center for me lol


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good lookin' rig!


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Looks good, do you have to specify L or R when ordering or is it reversible? All frames I've ever used have been symmetrical.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

cool frame, very sadly china stuff is heavily taxed here since last year in EU. couldnt afford this, i guess. 
have fun...


----------



## Gwenny (6 mo ago)

Squid said:


> Looks good, do you have to specify L or R when ordering or is it reversible? All frames I've ever used have been symmetrical.


Very not reversible, there's a drop down where you select which hand at order. Weirdly the same drop down lets you pick accessories and you only get one choice?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Have you tried the Scout LT stripped down? I bought the scales & weight for mine also but it just didn't feel right until I took them back off. Now, I love it! The GZK looks great 🤠


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great review and welcome to the Forum too!


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Celeste Steel said:


> Very not reversible, there's a drop down where you select which hand at order. Weirdly the same drop down lets you pick accessories and you only get one choice?


Ah good to know, thanks


----------



## Gwenny (6 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> Have you tried the Scout LT stripped down? I bought the scales & weight for mine also but it just didn't feel right until I took them back off. Now, I love it! The GZK looks great 🤠
> View attachment 373465


I went out and tried it this afternoon! Def liking it better with the scales, my digits are a bit thin for the spacing of the cutout and I might see what I can manage with some light material removal. Palm bracing the scales made up for the uncomfortable hotspots. Def prefer with scales but I'll take a Torque over either configuration.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Post a review on that gzk when you can, I have been on the fence about buying one of those.


----------

